# Tyco track single lane



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anybody have any details of this track from TYCO?


Tyco Rail HO
Does Tyco rail track available?
is tyco to wathers adapters?

Thank you


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

both are tyco, tyco made a road and rail set( I have one) and the bottom is from a nascar set super sound or something like that came with the kodak and Cat cars? I think )


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The TYCO RR Xings show up on Ebay search. If I was using TYCO track I'd be wanting a few of those.... That Y track looks wicked!!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

if you look on the box you can see the single lane


----------



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

I have that set (with out the box) laying in a tub of old track parts and pieces. It was a cool track, you would have to hit the pits (single lane sections) when told to do so or it would cut some power to your lane and make your car spit and spudder until you pitted.Also kept track of laps and would talk to you...LANE ONE ONE LAP TO GO..and LANE TWO PIT NOW ect. I don't know how much of it I have but I'm sure I have most of it I know I was just looking at a good deal of the single lane just the other day. I'd be willing to part with it for some kind of trade.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The pit turnoffs are not the greatest design, but I believe they work (I have quite a few but haven't tested them much). There is a small hump inside the slot just before the turnoff. If you hit this hump going fast, the car will go straight as it will lift slightly and "jump" over the piece of slot which would take you to pit lane. If you go slow, you will take the turnoff.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Interesting concept!! For some reason I have a huge layout in mind (one of those lottery fantasies) that's somewhat automated... This concept of speed related automated decisions are now part of the equation. I know it probably wouldn't work, but it's fun to toy with the idea! Mind you, I'm thinking huge layout, multiple turnouts and multiple cars running themselves on separately powered sections of track. No more than 2 cars in one lane on a section at a time, and the automated turn off or lane change would come into play if it should happen.

Of course I'm also contemplating having reverse polarity cars to drive through all the traffic. Sort of like Xcelerators diode control, with manual lane changers throughout the layout...Traffic cars on one half of the wave, controlled cars on the other half.  Come on Megamillions!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

................


----------

